# advice needed filling form 12 rental income



## redcard (11 Sep 2008)

Hi
Im looking for a bit of help in filling out form 12 regarding rental income, last year i sent in the form for 2006 in which i rented out the house for 2 mths nov and dec, i thought i had correctly calculated it but revenue sent me back a p21 saying i made an underpayment, the reason being i had claimed job seekers beneifit while working partime and i did not realise it was taxable, revenue left the underpayment as uncollectable at this time.

now im sending in the form 12 for 2007 in which ive rented the house for the full year, i have calculated everything exactly as revenue had calculated on the p 21 for 2006 and added the underpayment on as well is this correct? but when it comes to filling out the actual form there is not enough spaces to fill in all the calculations?? 

do i just put in the following and leave revenue to calculate the rest?

gross rent                   €****
less repairs interest ect €****
net rental income         €****
what goes in the capital allowance space??? 

sorry so long any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## sam h (11 Sep 2008)

This tread on capital allowances should give you  good idea on what they are


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Sep 2008)

The underpayment in 2006 relates to 2006 - don't include this in your 2007 returns . You dont do calculations - you just fill in the boxes as requested


----------



## redcard (11 Sep 2008)

thanks for advice, sorry if this sounds stupid but when you say dont do calculations do you mean on the form? as i need to do calculations so i know how much to send on cheque?


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Sep 2008)

You do the calculations separately. Btw if you're not sure of what you're doing you might be better off getting professional assistance, just in case you end up overestimating or underestimating your actual liability.


----------

